# HOB filter Q's



## Jing (Aug 30, 2011)

Currently running an Aqueon QuietFlow 30 in my 37gal and yes, I know it's way too small but it's what came included with the tank setup I purchased off someone recently. 

Had an Aquaclear AC30 in a 10gal I had setup before and was quite happy with it so I'd like to stick with the same filter but in a bigger size. Just wondering then if anyone knew at the top of their heads how much an AC50 or an AC70 would cost locally. I think I remember buying my AC30 at King Ed for something like $24.99 a few months back. If not the AC line, any better HOB filters in the same price range?


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

If you've been happy with AC's in the past, I'd stick with them. Very good filters for the price.

Aqua Clear Hang-On Filters


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

AC110, $74.95, wow.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Hard to beat AC's for quality HoBs. Although i do like the outflow on Aqueon QuietFlow's a lot better than ACs. i wouldn't bother with biowheel HoB Models because they clog up, stop turning and pretty much cause more maintnence and replacement parts than needed.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

The aqueon 30 is actually rated for 50 gallons(probably over rated) that said, I have an aqueon 30 on my 36 gallon bowfront and an ac 20. Both filters are working well... The aqueon has more than double the flow of the ac 20 and is very quiet, the ac is very loud. As for filtration... I dont know which is better, im running both on the same tank at the same time.


Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

filtration is relative to the media imo, no one really keeps using cartridges if they are knowledgeable enough to look on forums about fishies


----------



## Jing (Aug 30, 2011)

^ funny that you would say that because the Aqueon filter I'm currently using seems to only accept cartridges. I need to dose my tank with Melafix but the cartridges have carbon in it which would just filter it out so now that really gives me a good reason to switch back to an AC filter now lol


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Jing, you can go to michaels and buy cross stitch mesh that you can cut to size where the filter cartridge slides in. This way you create a barrior for other media in the resevoir behind it. for Hagen elites, i used cross stitch mesh to line the bottom of the filter to prevent media entangling the impeller head.


----------



## Jing (Aug 30, 2011)

I bought an AC70 at King Ed earlier for $45 + HST. Will run both filters for now. The cross-stitch mesh is a good idea. Will be sure to buy some the next time I'm near a Michaels


----------

